
Show HN: Growth Hacker – a board game about startups - illyjayeanbay
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/growth-hacker-the-startup-board-game/x/12755465#/
======
illyjayeanbay
Hey, we're making this board/dice/card game about startups (it's mainly an
endearing dig at them, actually) and we'd really like some feedback from you
guys. What's your favourite board game, and why? Any particular features?
We've already made the prototype outline, just doing some play throughs now :)

